# Bündnerfleisch and Appenzeller Mostbröckli - Home made!



## pongo (Jul 27, 2014)

[h3]













pork loin lonzino beef tender 300.JPG



__ pongo
__ Jul 27, 2014





[/h3][h3]_Bündnerfleisch:_

This is a very popular Swiss meat specialty, a almost secret tradition that goes back to the Middle Ages. Choice cuts of beef are cured in small villages in the beautiful Swiss mountains and hung up to dry in the air until an edible mold forms on the drying meat to give them a distinct flavor. After drying, the meat is often stored in cold cellars or caves and last in a ideal environment up to 3 years (three years).
The meat is served cold in finely shaved slices with home made all-grain bread and a glass of fine red-wine.[/h3][h3]_Appenzeller Mostbröckli:_

This is another exclusive Swiss meat specialty with almost the same preparation. But unlike Bündnerfleisch, Appenzeller Mostbröckli are cold smoked after brining and then hung up to dry in the air until they loose about 35% of their weight. The climate is different in the surroundings of the village Appenzell, the air is more humid and the temperatures are bit higher. This is the reason why Mostbröckli pieces are smoked for a long preservation period in order to avoid bacteria contamination.
The meat is served cold in finely shaved slices with home made all-grain bread and a glass of fine apple-wine. The German name for apple-wine is "Most", that is the reason they call it Mostbröckli - "applewine-pieces".[/h3][h3]













air cured dried beef meat 300.JPG



__ pongo
__ Jul 27, 2014





[/h3]
[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument>  <w:View>Normal</w:View>  <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom>  <w:DoNotOptimizeForBrowser/> </w:WordDocument></xml><![endif]

Please forgive me the lengthy introduction, Hope some friends here enjoy to read about.

  

Actually I prefer to cold smoke my meat, it is easier and faster (and safer than mold ripening).

But then again, the taste of air dried white mold beef (mock tender or eye of round) is just incredible...

The pieces have been seasoned and wrapped in Zip-Lock bags in a special "warm" fridge for 16 days at 4ºC to 6ºC (38ºF to 42ºF). I use exclusively Morton Tender Quick for this kind of curing, exactly 30gr per Kg. of meat.

My first piece has been dried for 4 weeks, but the rest should stay a bit longer (I can't wait to try it - as usual...).

It tastes terrific and remains me of my (former) life in the Swiss alps! 

Y'ALL take care - have a nice Sunday.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 27, 2014)

Looks wonderful!!! Thanks for sharing the history. Drooling!!!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jul 27, 2014)

Very cool thread, thanks for the interesting post !  Thumbs Up


----------



## daveomak (Jul 27, 2014)

Great thread......  If I could taste that meat, I'm sure I would be about 3 steps closer to making an aging chamber......   Thumbs Up ....


----------



## leah elisheva (Jul 27, 2014)

I am a fan of such and am delighted to see your post!! Just beautiful! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## disco (Jul 27, 2014)

Thanks for this post. It taught me a lot! Also, the meat looks incredible.








Disco


----------



## diamondmarco (Jul 28, 2014)

*  Ausgezeichnet !  *


----------



## elginplowboy (Jul 28, 2014)

Looks amazing and I bet it even tastes better than it looks. Sehr gut


----------

